# Ugh this sux. Need help



## droidmyme (Apr 11, 2012)

So I need some help. Long story short, I got banned from an internet forum for calling out a moderator. Lost my post count, my sn, email, heatware, everything.

I knew I was wrong and I waited for 4 weeks before I signed up again. I didn't even go on the sub-forum this guy moderated for another 4 weeks. I patiently waited for 2 months and paid my dues. I cleared my conscience so to speak.

I knew I was wrong, so I decided I would apologize. Boy was that a mistake, apparently. This jerk decided that people can't redeem themselves. He didn't even respond to my apology - decided to ban my IP address. Now I can't even log in under a new name.

Ok, I want to put this issue to you guys. Do I deserve to be permanently banned? I thought that there would be a window of redemption offered, if you showed genuine remorse. I feel like I am not being offered a second chance. Is this mod acting mean and petty, or am I that bad?

tapatalkn on yo b****a**


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I don't think anyone can tell you if you deserve a perm ban or not because we don't know the specifics. But there are ways to get around IP bans if you so desire.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DistrictDigital (Nov 20, 2011)

What board, if you don't mind stating, and you can usually change your IP address by leaving your modem, not your router, unplugged for a couple of hours.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Since I don't know what you said and in what circumstances but since I see that you can argumentate in a normal fashion, like this post I don't think you deserve a perm ban. Specially since you waited the request time and apoligized.
~Just my thoughts on the matter~


----------



## droidmyme (Apr 11, 2012)

DistrictDigital said:


> Since I don't know what you said and in what circumstances but since I see that you can argumentate in a normal fashion, like this post I don't think you deserve a perm ban. Specially since you waited the request time and apoligized.
> ~Just my thoughts on the matter~


Thanks man. Idk what to think. This happened on a subforum for classifieds. The person in question I felt was ego-tripping and being harsh unnecessarily. So I made a smart mouth remark about him, aka a callout, and I was banned for a week. Then I got pissed and sent a nasty PM "Thanks for the vacation, ass." I lost my temper and I know, I was wrong. 4 weeks later I came back under a new name and started posting again. I avoided him since I accepted I was wrong and didn't want to cause trouble. Then my post count started going up, and I felt kind of like I was being deceitful for having an alias so 2 speak. This was about 8 weeks after. So I decided to PM him and apologize. Next time I log in, my new account is banned.

Apparently, if you cuss out a moderator one time, you are exiled permantly. Even after serving time and apologizing. Which kind of makes me wonder, isn't that encouraging people to break the rules, since there is absolutely no recourse to redeem oneself?
tapatalkn on yo b****a**


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

In my opinion, nobody should be banned from a forum unless they are a porn bot or an a-hole. People change.


----------

